# The table that should never happen, 7th attempt, and you don't have a leg to stand on



## Brink (Mar 11, 2015)

Here comes another...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Brink (Mar 11, 2015)

Lots of clamps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 11, 2015)

Just don't come crying to us when the wall falls over.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 11, 2015)

That's a strange looking toilet, but you have my interest piqued!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 11, 2015)

But...but...you didn't center it under the window?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 14, 2015)

Color samples

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 14, 2015)

Brink said:


> Color samples
> 
> View attachment 73738



It depends on what grout you're going to use for all those little wooden tiles.....


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 14, 2015)

I like the second one in from the left....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 14, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> It depends on what grout you're going to use for all those little wooden tiles.....



Just fill the joints with latex caulk


----------



## Brink (Mar 14, 2015)

The under structure is done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Mar 14, 2015)

Yes, I do have lots of routers, and sometimes I do use the plug in type.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't see any red in the kitchen...so will change my color to the one on the far left. That looks close to the wood I see in the first pic on the right side of it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 14, 2015)

I think of the four remaining colors, 3 are too dark and it would just stick out like a sore thumb and the light color is just too light, so it would get lost in the yellow walls....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 14, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I don't see any red in the kitchen...so will change my color to the one on the far left. That looks close to the wood I see in the first pic on the right side of it...



But we're not trying to match anything. Owner wants this table to be on it's own


----------



## Brink (Mar 14, 2015)

Hmmmm.

Stainless steel flat stock.


----------



## Brink (Mar 14, 2015)

Shop dog is tired.
I think we're done for the day.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 14, 2015)

I like the dark tone on the far right... Especially if that metal is gonna be the trim/edge banding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 14, 2015)

Brink said:


> But we're not trying to match anything. Owner wants this table to be on it's own



Oh...well then go for the gusto and make it dark. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 14, 2015)

I was thinking of pastel latex paint, but that's just me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 14, 2015)

Eewwwww

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 15, 2015)

Clamptopia

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 15, 2015)

Little late to the party, but glad I saw this. Cool brinkster!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 17, 2015)

Some stainless steel edge banding.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 19, 2015)



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 20, 2015)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 23, 2015)

Stain is on.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 23, 2015)

Takes n a whole new persona. Good vision there Brink. What are you going to use for a finish?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 23, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Takes n a whole new persona. Good vision there Brink. What are you going to use for a finish?



At least three brushed coats, gloss oil poly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 28, 2015)

Two coats.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink (Mar 28, 2015)

Then sand it smooth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Mar 28, 2015)

No brush marks.
This will be headed out Tuesday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 28, 2015)

I hope to see pics of it installed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 28, 2015)

Freakin amazing finish Brink. Was that Pumice or rotten stone or both you rubbed that finish with?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 29, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Freakin amazing finish Brink. Was that Pumice or rotten stone or both you rubbed that finish with?



Neither. 320 grit wet/dry sandpaper and simple green cleaner. I don't get too fancy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 1, 2015)

Done!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 1, 2015)

That is super cool looking, great job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 1, 2015)

Nice job Brink. I think the finish makes the piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2015)

Put enough monkeys in a room with a typewriter and they'll produce a Shakespeare eventually. But for just one monkey and some hands tools this is impressive.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 2, 2015)

Nicely done! I'm surprised Kevin didn't suggest self destruction given the dissimilar material used in construction...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Brink (Apr 2, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Nicely done! I'm surprised Kevin didn't suggest self destruction given the dissimilar material used in construction...



I think after 7 TTTSNH threads, does he dare?


----------



## Brink (Jul 14, 2016)

@Schroedc, no leg to stand on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 14, 2016)

Brink said:


> @Schroedc, no leg to stand on.



Probably fell off the wall by now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 14, 2016)

Well if it did he has a whole set of chairs that would go with the table now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

